# ¿Cuantos de tus proyectos estan terminados gracias a foros de electrónica?



## Dario (Abr 22, 2010)

hola gente del foro.
pues como el titulo lo dice, la idea es postear los proyectos por los que hemos preguntado en el foro, y gracias a la colaboracion de los foristas hemos dado termino.
mmm...de mi parte, no he hecho muchas preguntas. diria que hice dos o tres y una que mas que pregunta, era una invitacion a desarrollar entre todos un robot volador pero debido a la falta de tiempo y dinero, he tenido que dejar en standby.
bueno, espero ver que han hecho ustedes...
saludosss


----------



## fer_jazz (Abr 22, 2010)

Bueno, antes que nada un saludo para todos los foristas! y pues si yo termine no un proyecto propio pero gracias a los compañeros del foro he elaborado mi primer transmisor fm debido a un tema publicado llamado, Metodo manhathan.


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2010)

cheee... ¿acaso nadie encontro aunque sea una idea aqui???
bueno, les cuento que una vez, buscando como hacer gabinetes para mis proyectos con google, me di con un post en este foro, en el que se hablaba del tema y que para plegar las chapas, habia que llevarlas auna herreria donde tuvieran plegadora. eso me desanimo un poco, pero se me ocurrio una idea. la idea era construir yo mismo una plegadora de chapas casera... no debe ser tan dificil pense. busque con google, y ahi estaba. un post en un foro de mecanica popular donde mostraban una plegadora casera, hecha con un gato hidraulico para autos. aca esta la mia, pense... 
me hice una escapada hasta la chatarra de mi barrio y compre usado, el hierro necesario para construirla, $60 gaste o lo que serian 15 dolares.
pasaron unos dias, semanas... meses, y al fin, el domingo pasado me puse y la construi, la probe, y todo funciona de maravillas.
por eso una vez mas, foros de electronica me dio una buena idea y ahora voy a poder hacer mis propios gabinetes jajajaj.
aca les dejo un video de mi nuevo juguete: mi plegadora casera.
saludosss.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vneFFI6sS0I


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

pues mas que ayudarme me ha dado mas proyectos por realizar, ahora mismo fabrico un overdrive OD-1 cuyo diagrama saque de aca, aun tengo pendiente mi soldadora por punto, estoy esperando haya varo pa hacer mi ampli clase d ucd, saque el diagrama de mi fuente que pronto volvere simetrica, y un chorro de diagramas que estan esperando ser realizados


pd: dario me late tu plegadora pero me gusta mas como trabaja la de bisagra que aparece tambien en mecanica popular de esa ise la mia y he hecho la mayoria de mis gabinetes con ella, mañana te la presumire


----------



## jalva (Jun 2, 2010)

A mi me produjo un efecto interesante, ver tanta garra ( tanto huevo en Argento ) hizo que terminara algun que otro proyectos al son de : "no podes ser tan vago"...
Igual aclaro que tengo trabajo, esposa e hijo y el hobby ocupa en cuarto lugar (sniff)


----------



## rash (Ago 25, 2010)

uff... yo saque un monton de esquema y he montado varios de ellos....
saludos


----------

